#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-10-24
<ronnoc> canthus13: Where is everyone?
 * Unit193 lives
<canthus13> ronnoc: Hiding, I suppose.
<canthus13> Cheri's server died so she hasn't been idling like usual.
<paultag> (ohaio)
<paultag> that should have been my blog's name for a while
<paultag> [ohaio - hacking in the heartland] (or something)
<jrgifford> morning paultag. :)
<paultag> moin moin
<jrgifford> How're things going?
<dirkman> hey, ubuntu.com is down this morning, isn't it?
<dirkman> along with all my sudo apt-get install-ablity...
<jrgifford> dirkman: seems up for me.
<_bbb> hey good looking!
<dirkman> hmm... well, I was hoping someone on here might have the address of a mirror near ohio I could use to get some universe stuff while I'm locked out.
 * paultag grumbles
<paultag> I tried to get a John Carroll mirror going
<jrgifford> if you don't mind being a day behind, these guys should work - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/lug.mtu.edu-archive
<paultag> I think OSU has one
<jrgifford> can't find the OSU mirror.
<paultag> I could be lying
<paultag> jacob ?
<paultag> yeah
<paultag> jrgifford: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/ubuntu.osuosl.org-archive
<jrgifford> nope, you're right. there is one. just wasn't looking in the right place. :P
<paultag> I really wanted an foss.jcu.edu
<paultag> it would have been awesome
<paultag> ubuntu.foss.jcu.edu/
<paultag> that would have been effing awesome, but so much paperwork
<jrgifford> i heard something about the guys at case doing something.
<jacob> osuosl is oregon state. ohio st doesnt have one
<paultag> ah, crap, you're right
<jrgifford> haven't seen anything other than "we should do this" though. :(
<paultag> jacob: also, hai
<paultag> jacob: miss you, lovemuffen
<paultag> muffin
<jacob> lol.
<paultag> jacob: how's uni, rockstar?
<jacob> i cant type much now, on phone in class
<paultag> sorry, np :)
<paultag> get back to learning
<jacob> but... its interesting. :-)
<paultag> :)
<paultag> jacob: we'll sync l8r
<paultag> jacob: get back to class :)
<jacob> im learnin bout NAND gates :-D
<paultag> :D
<jacob> heh, back latr
<paultag> \o\ |o| /o/
<dirkman> you know, that launchpad mtu.edu url hangs on me too! wtf is going on? haha
<dirkman> thx tho.
<thafreak> NAND what do you think about them gates jacob?
 * thafreak is uprading work machine to oneric...
<jrgifford> thafreak: good luck, all my oneiric upgrades have gone horribly. :P
<thafreak> oh, more like a fresh install...
<thafreak> format /,/var,/usr,/tmp only and leave everything else alone
<_bbb> upgrades always leave me feeling dirty
<thafreak> yup
<jrgifford> ah, that sounds safer.
<_bbb> you ever get that not so fresh feeling
<thafreak> only time i really do that, are my debian servers that are in production...and can't re-install
<thafreak> yeah...so even if i do an inline upgrade....i tend to later on re-install anyway :)
<thafreak> it's quicker too
<_bbb> nod
<thafreak> plus theres all those packages i installed and don't really use or want anymore, but forgot which ones they were
<_bbb> wiithon
<thafreak> ?
<_bbb> i always have to reinstall that one
<_bbb> also jdownloader
<thafreak> what's it do?
<thafreak> jdownloader sounds java-ish...
<_bbb> its for managing wii hard drives formatted wbfs
<thafreak> nice...might need to use that someday
<thafreak> bbl...need to go ask some questions...going to see if i can do a phd in reverse...
<thafreak> i.e. skip classes for now, and just do the hard part first...
<Unit193> Heh, Ubuntu Studio seems to be changing to Xubuntu Studio next release
<jrgifford> Unit193: seriously?
<jrgifford> Doesn't surprise me much.
<Unit193> "so perhaps i should state the end game...i want to transition ubuntu studio to the generalized  themeing that xubuntu currently uses"
<jrgifford> sounds good to me.
<Unit193> Greybird + panel config :D
<jrgifford> :D
<Unit193> Studio fan?
<jrgifford> Not a studio fan, but I do like XFCE/Xubuntu. :)
<Unit193> Ah, so same as me (on that part)
<Unit193> So you also may not be fond of https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/176033 ?
<jrgifford> what are they asking?
<jrgifford> I can't really figure that part out. :P
<Unit193> Woops, I've had a few longer emails that got me distracted. I only skimmed the question, but it seems that he should try installing Oneiric, not Maverick (for one thing)
<Unit193> What tags do you subscribe to on AskUbuntu anyway?
<jrgifford> For Ask Ubuntu, Unity, server, lubuntu/lxde, xubuntu/xfce, 11.10, 12.04, irc and a few others.
<Unit193> Ok, I didn't know
<jrgifford> Oh, and community, since I love seeing ranty ravings and flagging them. :P
<Unit193> :P
<jrgifford> I know I know I'm horrible. :P
<Unit193> Maybe, but I'd do it too
<jrgifford> it's really the only way to keep the site clean.
<jrgifford> someone has to do it, occasionally it's me. :P
<Unit193> Just like people have to handle the trolls
<jrgifford> oh, these are the trolls. The OMG! Ubuntu! trolls could learn a trick from these guys. :D
<Unit193> That entire site is a troll...
<Unit193> (Yes, I could easily get people that disagree on that)
<jrgifford> Won't find me arguing, I'm the editor of like, the only OMG! competitor  in the world.
<Unit193> From what I've seen, I'd almost call FSF trolls (I have seen one bad one around a few times, but also one good one)
<jrgifford> Well played, well played.
<Unit193> He almost earned +q (or more) in offtopic (and not ubuntu-offtopic either)
<jrgifford> not cool.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-10-25
<thafreak> Morning ohio
<paultag> howdy
<thafreak> So did canonical extend LTS support to 5 years on the desktop too?
<paultag> yep
<thafreak> weird...
<paultag> http://about.me/paultag <- new page :)
<thafreak> but this is just for stuff in main right?
<paultag> thafreak: I'd assume so
<thafreak> interesting none the less
<thafreak> what's new taggy shoes
<paultag> thafreak: dude, living the dream
<thafreak> so what was the cali trip about...
<thafreak> i'm just dreaming the live
<thafreak> man, now that I'm running unity at work, I really use the keyboard and shortcuts alot more
<paultag> thafreak: I was out there for the google summer of code summit
<thafreak> ah, you participating this summer? or was it for a previous summer?
<paultag> thafreak: org admin for last summer
<paultag> we talk about it
<paultag> and drink alcohol
<paultag> and hack
<thafreak> nice...so you're an administrator now eh? upper middle management
<paultag> :P
<paultag> <- fluxbox
<paultag> we had two GSoC students
<thafreak> so you went from being a student in the gsoc to mentoring students...?
<paultag> I was never a student in the GSoC :)
<paultag> did research the one summer I had free
<thafreak> oh, must have been another nerd in here...
<paultag> thafreak: nhandler
<paultag> at one point
<dzho> paultag: what is that, a VT100 terminal?
<paultag> dzho: yep :) -- hooked up to my server via an Ubuntu laptop
<paultag> I was bug sqashing at MIT with that
<dzho> nut
<dzho> someone at #interlock has this off-brand terminal they picked up
<dzho> I think he even managed to get it working, I think.
<paultag> they work really really well
<paultag> no color, but it's ok
<dzho> I saw it this weekend in the course of our move.
<dzho> you're typing to a man rocking a full-screen gnome-terminal at the moment.
<dzho> so, yeah, it does have a little color, but not that I'd miss
<paultag> :)
<paultag> it's very fun
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-10-26
<thafreak> \
<Unit193> /
<jrgifford> \
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<_bbb> good day sir
<thafreak> anyone look at lessfs before?
<jrgifford> I've looked, never played with it though.
<thafreak> i started trying it out in a VM, but i guess i didn't tweak something right, and it blewup OOM
<thafreak> I love the fact that you can finish a debian install via ssh....
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-10-27
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<thafreak> So, anyone run into the problem where your screen is locked overnight, and when you come back, you move the mouse, type on the keyboard etc
<thafreak> and the screen comes back up, but no prompt apears to unlock the screen
<thafreak> it used to hapen randomly on 10.10...now it seems to happen almost every day on 11.10....
<thafreak> no idea what's going on...
<thafreak> i tried switching to a virtual console, logging in and killing the gnome-screen saver process, but no luck
<jrgifford> thafreak: unity?
<thafreak> yeah currently, but this happened alot on 10.10 before unity too
<jrgifford> hm.
<jrgifford> haven't experienced this on my netbook - whats your graphics card?
<thafreak> some ati card
<thafreak> the machine was built by system 76...so you'd think it'd be a ubuntu friendly graphics card
<thafreak> maybe i should email them...see if it's something they've heard others report
<jrgifford> hm.
<thafreak> so system 76 has their own forum on the ubuntu forums...
<thafreak> but the search sucks
<thafreak> why can't you search on phrases? keywords suck
<paultag> thafreak: site:ubuntuforums.org search phrase
<paultag> google :)
<thafreak> So my boss came in and said she was concerned...she doesn't want me to take any classes for atleast a year
<thafreak> so i can focus on this grant
<thafreak> which is supposedly only for 60% of my time
<thafreak> i like my job, just wish some one else was my boss
<_bbb> im gonna need you to go ahead and come in on saturday
<jrgifford> paultag: +1 for site:<sitename>.
<dzho> oh heavens to murgatroid
<dzho> I have the hardest time remembering "zareason"
<dzho> but none at all remembering "system76"
<dzho> this makes me sad
<_bbb> i have no trouble forgetting either
<thafreak> So i remember there being a tool which takes a python source package, and auto converts it to a deb
<thafreak> is there something similar for a normal source package?
<thafreak> does checkinstall work like that?
<paultag> thafreak: it does in theory
<paultag> but checkinstall is meh
<paultag> you're better off debizing it yourself
<thafreak> isn't there a tool to gen most of the debian/ dir for you?
<paultag> yeah, but it's old and krufty
<paultag> what software, thafreak ?
<thafreak> so what's the state of the art then for making the debian dir?
<thafreak> lessfs
<paultag> thafreak: use one of my packages, I keep them well maintained
<paultag> thafreak: is there a configure, make and make install
<paultag> and is it automake?
<thafreak> dunno if it's automake...but there's the usual configure make make install deal
<thafreak> it's pretty simple...
<paultag> thafreak: take this
<paultag> thafreak: http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=collab-maint/fbautostart.git;a=tree;f=debian;h=3ac73810316f553f65a1bb5c611e6b343fc5771c;hb=6ebf98b80ba2ee916c73baf779fe0d9fff6c74b4
<thafreak> not sure why it's not already packaged actually
<paultag> thafreak: clone that guy, and that'll work
<paultag> just change up the control & changelog
<paultag> rm the watch
<paultag> and clean up the copyright
<paultag> and it'd be archive worthy as well
<paultag> thafreak: then you can send it to a ppa
<paultag> then you won't have to work about krufty checkinstall crap
<paultag> and you can rebuild every release
<thafreak> still haven't read up on setting up a ppa...
<thafreak> it's been high on my todo list...just haven't been looking at my todo list
<paultag> just do it :)
<thafreak> lessfs is pretty pimp on paper, fyi...inline deduplication, transparent compression, optional crypto and i think it can do replication too...
<paultag> well
<paultag> unless it's fuse you're going to have a tough time
<paultag> because of kernel module shit
<thafreak> oh yeah, it's fuse
<paultag> oh, cool
<paultag> well then good to go
<thafreak> can you make a ppa that's usable on debian?
<paultag> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=570439
<paultag> thafreak: no, sadly
<paultag> thafreak: but it looks like there's an ITP
<paultag> you should introduce it to Debian
<paultag> oh wait
<paultag> ah yeah, someone packaged it, but it's fuck all
<thafreak> yeah it's not quite there yet
<paultag> but it's been a month
<thafreak> i'm waiting on it
<paultag> let me find the thread
<paultag> got the RFS
<paultag> OK, zigo@debian.org rejected it with a reqest to fix it up
<paultag> end of thread
<paultag> Would you mind being a bit more verbose in your package description
<paultag> (maybe now AND next time you write an RFS) and motivation? Explaining
<paultag> what a "deduplicating filesystem" and why it is nice to use it would be
<paultag> a start...
<paultag> actually, it's not even in the package
<paultag> just motivation
<paultag> oop and he fucked up his copyright
<paultag> lots of manpages missing
<paultag> bad version of dh
<paultag> yeah, shit, this is in rough shape
<thafreak> yeah...so for now, it's build from source for me
<paultag> yep
<thafreak> not even sure i can trust it yet...
<thafreak> gonna do some testing first
<paultag> yep
<_bbb> cant truss it
<_bbb> no no no no
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-10-28
<Unit193> rokkett77: Howdy and welcome to the Ubuntu Ohio LoCo!
<rokkett77> Hello. I haven't been here in a bit so I thought that I log in and see what's going on.
<Unit193> Not a whole lot, Doctor Who reruns...
 * canthus13 yawns.
<canthus13> rokkett77: Eww.. using the web portal?
<rokkett77> yeah. I'm still at work.
<rokkett77> that and I'm lazy
<canthus13> rokkett77: Meh. I never use it at work.  I should set you up a shell account on my server.. you could run irssi from there and ssh into it with PuTTY.
<rokkett77> thats what I plan to do if/when I get my server built at home.
<canthus13> rokkett77: Heh. Go with Debian for the server. It's easy and as stable as it gets.
<rokkett77> Ill have to give that a try. I was thinking about ubuntu server or cent OS, Cent might be a bit more than I want to get into
<Unit193> Naaa, Arch is the best server ;)
<canthus13> Meh. Arch.
<Unit193> :P
<rokkett77> well. I'm outta here. Talk to you laters.
<jrgifford> Unit193: That's the third time this week I've heard someone mention arch as a server. :P
<jrgifford> I think the other guys were serious though. :P
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<jrgifford> Morning jandrusk.
<thafreak> So my screen lock was borked again this morning...switching to gnome3 to see if that helps...
<thafreak> next i'll have to try the proprietary radeon drivers i guess
<thafreak> hopefully they fixed the issue with the proprietary drivers making the boot splash look weird
<thafreak> jrgifford: you the guy giving the bzr talk at cleveland software freedom day? :)
<jrgifford> thafreak: Yeah, assuming my parents are a-ok with the new dates. :)
<thafreak> cool...i just heard about the event...is this the first one, or has it been around a few years?
<jrgifford> as far as I know, it's the second time.
<jrgifford> first time was in '09 (i think)
<thafreak> very interesting...i may have to come
<thafreak> Anyone here ever use bitlbee?
<jrgifford> nope, looks cool though.
<thafreak> Anyone see this: http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2395449,00.asp#fbid=77m6U61aFwp
<thafreak> ARM is going 64bit, and targeting server market
<thafreak> i'd love a low power multi core 64bit arm box...
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-10-30
<Cheri703> So I finally caved and set up quassel on my substitute server hdd so I can remote participate for UDS...
<Unit193> Ah, back at the normal place
<Cheri703> hrm?
<Unit193> jrgifford's ident changed, and you're back
<jrgifford> Unit193: who wait what?
<Unit193> jrgifford: Ident, the part right before the host and after the nick
<jrgifford> oh, that.
<jrgifford> for some reason irssi can't figure out how to wait long enough for my cloak to kick in. :P
<Unit193> Yep, that's why I use SASL. How do you identify?
<jrgifford> `autosendcmd = "/msg nickserv identify <password>;wait 2000";
<Cheri703> jrgifford: sorry for not replying when you sent me info about your membership app.... >.> I've been sort of dead to the world on a lot of things for the past several weeks
<jrgifford> Cheri703: :) It's ok! real world stuff takes precedence. ;)
<Unit193> jrgifford is forcing me to try for it Jan at the latest
<jrgifford> hehe. :D
 * Unit193 afk, beat a dead horse then :D
<jrgifford> XD
<Cheri703> :) I kind of disappeared for a while since a. my hdd died, and b. I've been in training for my job...and as soon as I get on production (out of training), I'm going to be working a ton of overtime at least til the end of the year
<gilbert> what up everybody :)
<gilbert> Cheri703: workin overtime is not fun
<Cheri703> yeah, but it's money and I want to buy a trike so I can get through winter easier, If I work the overtime, I can get it by the end of december
<gilbert> do you have a motorcycle now?
<gilbert> lazy sunday :p
<gilbert> kinda bored
<Cheri703> I have a bike with e-assist
<gilbert> i wonder if we should think about setting up an all-ohio irc meeting?  we haven't done that in quite some time :(
<Unit193> Cheri703: I'll assume no U-H until you're out and you say so :P
<Cheri703> yeah, probably the 16th I think...? I will have to check
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-10-22
<Unit193> Also, even unapproved teams have IRC, forums, and mailing lists.
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> It is possible that we might not get approved. If not, then we work hard to make sure we're having events and documenting them and reapply in 6 months, still not the end of the world.
<Unit193> Sure, though I would have thought we had enough.
<thafreak> meh
<thafreak> hey, anyone in here ever hear of diceware?
<gilbert> hey guys, i think we should put together an irc meeting to discuss recent events and whatnot.  we have some work to do on documenting our activities over the coming 6 months.
<gilbert> plus we haven't had an official irc meeting in a while really
<gilbert> i'll send a message to the mailing list, probably schedule it for Nov 5th
<gilbert> actuall oct 30 (a tuesday) would probably be better
 * gilbert is apparently talking to himself :(
<Cheri703> gilbert: 10/30 would be fine for me
<Cheri703> we could use Doodle to have people vote on a time
<gilbert> Cheri703: do you want to set that up?  i've never used it
<Cheri703> yeah, pm me some dates/times that would work for you, and we can set up the options so they're definitely ok for us, then others can vote from there
<Cheri703> www.doodle.com (iirc)
<gilbert> lets start with 10/30,10/31, and 11/1
<gilbert> probably like 7 or 8 pm
<gilbert> ugh, doodle = javscript only
<skellat> gilbert -- October 30th would be a great night for a meeting.  November 5th would suck as it is the night before the presidential general election.
<gilbert> skellat: agreed, that's why i took it off the table
<skellat> gilbert: :-) It doesn't help that I'm a first-time substitute precinct election official who hasn't been assigned a precinct yet and can still be given a tasking order until 7:30 PM on the 6th...
<skellat> gilbert: What were the LoCo Councils concerns with us this time around?  I know I'm stuck in Ashtabula County so my mobility is limited for the time being.
<skellat> I can see what I can do to contribute to things from here, though
<Cheri703> I voted today :)
<Cheri703> I'll go poke at doodle and figure it out (I was doing some work stuff)
<skellat> Cheri703: Thank you for voting today, regardless of who or what you voted for or against.
<Cheri703> :)
<Cheri703> I figured I'd get it out of the way since I still had a rental car
<skellat> Cheri703: Did you get to listen to BC88?
<Cheri703> have not had a chance yet
<gilbert> Cheri703: are there alternatives to doodle that aren't so javascripty?
<Cheri703> not sure. Let me make the poll, and maybe the voting page isn't so bad? I dunno. I can scrap it if we want to use something else
<skellat> Cheri703: Your e-mail statement got read out in full and we actually had lots of content for a change.  The speaking script came out over a thousand words this round.
<Cheri703> cool :)
<Cheri703> gilbert: sent you a link to try
 * skellat wanders off
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-10-23
<thafreak> So, I guess there's going to be a release party in Kent this wednesday
<thafreak> The KSU chapter of the ACM is putting it on...
<thafreak> So if anyone is in the Kent/Ravena/Akron area...
<andygraybeal_> nice
<drkokandy> huh. Go Flashes.
<thafreak> So, I'm running quetzal from a usb stick in live mode
<thafreak> what does everyone hate again?
<thafreak> Just unity still?
 * canthus13 hates his insurance plan.
<canthus13> And unity.
<thafreak>  so...nothing new to hate?
<canthus13> thafreak: This is new, actually. up 'til now, I liked my insurance plan.
<thafreak> that sucks
<thafreak> you should go with progressive
<canthus13> thafreak: Health insurance. I'm already with progressive for my car insurance. :P
<thafreak> use them for health insurance too
<thafreak> tell them you're a car
<canthus13> Heh.
<canthus13> ...we have a noob here that looks just like paultag. o.o
<paultag> o.O
<paultag> canthus13: pics or it didn't happen
<paultag> canthus13: also, are you calling him paultag?
<paultag> (or her?)
<canthus13> paultag: Nah. he's on the other side of the call center, and he might freak if I just took pictures of him.
<paultag> hahahaha
<paultag> well that's awesome
 * canthus13 just walked by and did a doubletake.
<paultag> hahhahahahahahaha
<canthus13> I did almost hold up a sign in front of him that reads 'THE GAME', though.
<paultag> oh god yes
<paultag> oh wait ugh
<canthus13> Heh.
<canthus13> Oh cool. Progressive takes paypal.
<dzho> so paypal can screw up your insurance payments, now, too.
<dzho> canthus13: you going to opt out of the paypal arbitration terms by December, or going to stand pat?
<canthus13> dzho: Eh?
 * canthus13 already has direct debit for progressive. he doesn't need paypal for it. :P
<canthus13> And honestly, I've used paypal ever since they started up and never had a problem with them.
<canthus13> I just realized that 'smartphone' is now a codeword for 'I'm embarrassed to admit that I have a blackberry.'
<paultag> that's pretty shockingly true
<dzho> haha
<dzho> don't know if I've mentioned it here before, but I refer to my n900 as my "smart-enough phone"
 * canthus13 loves his photon. :)
<Cheri703> thafreak: pretty sure it's still just "ugh unity zomg pwr uzrs"
<thafreak> i still have an n810 in the basement...
<thafreak> i keep buying this crap and never really doing much with it :/
<paultag> gilbert: big changes to dput, etc. Feedback so far?
<gilbert> paultag: actually, haven't had a chance to use it :(
<paultag> ah, np
<gilbert> what kinda big changes?
<paultag> let me know if you have any feedback or anything, I want to push live by end of week
<paultag> gilbert: fixes to dcut, I think you've got some broken dcut code
<paultag> I had to dcut something and it blew up on me
<paultag> (protoduction ftw)
<paultag> there's a few issues left, but we're a lot more stable in git then the cut you have (just btw)
<gilbert> cool
<gilbert> i'll sync
<paultag> rockn'
<paultag> be sure to let me know of any issues, I'll try to tend to them quickly
<paultag> also; manpages
<Unit193> Cheri703: Still good?
<cheri703_panera> panera is dumb and won't let me connect to my quassel server :(
<canthus13> heh.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-10-24
<Unit193> If you live around here where I am, StarBucks will have a blood drive and give doners a gift card to there.
<canthus13> Nice.
<Unit193> Switch out blood for coffee?  Sounds great.
<andygraybeal_> is anyone using version control for libreoffice with a group of people?
<andygraybeal_> i've read very nebulous things about people doing this online, but i can't find concrete instructions or a visual of what it looks like to an end user.
<thafreak> anyone ever use ikiwiki?
<dniMretsaM> no thafreak. I just looked it up, though. it sounds kind of interesting
<thafreak> i've been leaning more towards static stuff...
<thafreak> started using blogophile for static website generation
<paultag> ikiwiki is pretty popular in some crowds
<thafreak> then thought about wikis...ikiwiki is about the closest thing I could find
<thafreak> paultag: what are you trying to say :)
 * paultag shrugs
<thafreak> well...ikiwiki is kinda weird...lots of perl, and it has some cgi stuff
<thafreak> I just want to write wikipages in like markdown, reStructured Text, etc, commit them to a git repo, and poof
<thafreak> static html gets made
<thafreak> maybe i just need to write a wiki plugin for blogophile
<thafreak> erm...s/blogophile/blogofile/g
<thafreak> ERMA GURD...ER NEERD SERM CERRFEEE!
<thafreak> aha...found a project called marcdoc!
<dniMretsaM> thafreak: isn't markdown a plaintext to HTML thing anyway? or am I misunderstanding what you're after?
<paultag> not HTML, in all cases
<thafreak> yeah, but i want a system that builds it all for me
<paultag> (http://www.pell.portland.or.us/~orc/Code/discount/)
<dniMretsaM> thafreak: ok, I think I see what you're saying
<thafreak> kind of like Make...but for a website
<thafreak> compiles all the source pages to static html
<thafreak> my whole motivation is I want a single source for all my notes/docs
<thafreak> sometimes I have a browser, so I want to look at docs in a browser
<paultag> use moar rst
<paultag> sphynx is nice
<thafreak> most of the time i'm in a console
<thafreak> so I want something i can grep/less/etc
<Cheri703> anyone familiar with setting up "twiki"?
<canthus13> iirc it's pretty much just a single file, no?
<canthus13> Err. never mind. I'm thinking of a different wiki.
<Cheri703> my dad (and/or his company) is looking for quotes on having one set up for them as like a knowledge base
<canthus13> We use mediawiki at work.
<canthus13> It's... heavy.  but it works well.
<thafreak> i worked on twiki before i believe...
<thafreak> for whatever reason, the corporate types seem to like it...
<thafreak> as opposed to mediawiki, which is so widely well known
<thafreak> Also, MoinMoin is cool, I like it better (or used to) than media wiki
<Cheri703> yeah, I'd never heard of twiki
<thafreak> used to be able to run it locally easily...so I could have it on a usb stick and take my wiki with me
<Unit193> There is also dokuwiki.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-10-25
<yano> LOPSA tour of a Tier IV Nationwide data center in New Albany tonight, http://eevent.com/lopsa-columbus/201210?e=a81305
<yano> 6:30PM to 8:00PM
<canthus13> yano: ...ooo. a tour of racks and wires!
<canthus13> (although, if they have pretty wiring I might be interested... :)
<yano> they probably have pretty wiring
<canthus13> Our NOC has neat, usable wiring... but I wouldn't call it pretty.
<yano> heh
<andygraybeal_> wow that sounds awesome
<dzho> "neat, usable, pretty:  pick two" ?
<yano> well, neat and pretty are almost the same thing
<dzho> s/two/at most, two/
<yano> and you always have to have 'usable'
<dzho> we have closets where we get, at most, "neat"
<dzho> all zip tied up, but no good way to trace from patch panel to switch port
<dzho> usable in the sense of "it works right now" only.
<dzho> eg, contractor gets sign off and then flitters off
<canthus13> heh.
<gilbert> what up ohio!
<paultag> whaddup!
<andygraybeal_> fit to the gils
<gilbert> lazy aftanoon
<Cheri703> not a ton overall
<gilbert> paultag: i really need to give dputng a go ;)
<paultag> gilbert: :)
<paultag> gilbert: dude, I found an awesome link
<paultag> gilbert: http://qa.debian.org/data/bts/graphs/by-maint/mgilbert%40debian.org.png
<paultag> there's yours
<paultag> SO COOL
<Cheri703> I HAD AN IDEA YOU GUISE
<gilbert> thats a loot of boogs!
<Cheri703> GOOGLE HANG OUT MEETING
<paultag> gilbert: mine's only ever gone up :)
<paultag> Cheri703: hangouts rock
 * Cheri703 is in one right now
<gilbert> apparently the trand is up on mine too
<Cheri703> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/2114eee6791d4d4818b131f409366f582149cc4e?authuser=1&hl=en#
<paultag> I have one every AM for work, Cheri703
<Cheri703> nice
<paultag> gilbert: it's not so bad :)
<Cheri703> I'm trying to get my work to use them more than just conference calling
<andygraybeal_> gilbert, hit up new albany tonight if you can... a tour of Nationwide's server room
<andygraybeal_> new albany was just a farm town when i grew up
<gilbert> andygraybeal_: i'm in dayton now.  can't really make it :(
<andygraybeal_> i'm on the other end over here ..east side near the river
<paultag> thafreak: what happened with the akron folks' release party?
<gilbert> Cheri703: any conclusive outcome on the meeting time?
<Cheri703> looks like tuesday or thursday 8pm, either will work based on all respondents
<gilbert> Cheri703: ok, lets just choose one and go with it
<gilbert> i think i like thurs better
<gilbert> Cheri703: do you want to send the announcement mail?
<Cheri703> yeah, I was leaning toward thursday as well
<Cheri703> yeah, I can send it
<gilbert> ok, sounds good
<Cheri703> sent and posted to forum
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-10-26
<oda_> #$$%^    $$%^%   &%$#@!
<thafreak> awe...I missed oda?
<thafreak> paultag: i have no idea about the release party...and it was a KSU thing, not really Akron
<paultag> ah, kent
<paultag> sorry
<thafreak> I emailed the acm person who posted to the mailinglist announcing it
<paultag> rockn'
<thafreak> I asked if any of them are involved in the ohio loco
<thafreak> he didn't reply...he instead forwarded my email to the acm maillinglist
<thafreak> so...i take that as a he has no clue
<thafreak> well...I'm running late...still gotta get cleaned up and ready to drive 45 minutes to work... :/
<thafreak> actually going in to work today, not just working from home
<thafreak> friday is go out to lunch with the CS sys admin staff day...
<thafreak> bbl
<thafreak> oda you sneaky b-tard
<paultag> \o/
<thafreak> dovecot is pretty awesome
<thafreak> just way too many options...makes your head spin
<canthus13> dovecot's not bad. Postfix, though...
 * canthus13 cringes.
<thafreak> probably why the ubuntu server folks made a special package to auto-configure dovecot and postfix for you
<thafreak> postfix is awesome...REALLY powerful...but yeah, similarly, WAY too many options
<thafreak> has taken me years to not cringe...and I'm far from being a master at postfix
<canthus13> It's not the options that bug me. it's the convincing postfix to accept mail from anywhere but it's own server that bugs me.
<thafreak> and I've spent quite possibly hundreds of hours researching postfix over the last 5 years
<thafreak> that's easy stuff :)
<thafreak> well
<canthus13> :P
<thafreak> not "easy"
<thafreak> cause there's like 3-5 ways to do it
<thafreak> and it depends on what you want to do
<thafreak> but yeah
<thafreak> :)
<thafreak> like have it accept mail for other domains, and deliver it locally? Or pass it along? What were you having trouble with
<thafreak> I was a paid postfix consultant at on point :-P
<thafreak> had one company pay us just to have me research and design a HA mail cluster for them...
<thafreak> I think I pushed dbmail though...
<thafreak> wouldn't make that mistake again :(
 * thafreak is currently fighting with dbmail
<thafreak> well version 3...imapd has some memory leak issues
<thafreak> crap...speaking of which...need to restart a dbmail imapd server...brb
<thafreak> huh...it's only using 26% of ram...i figured it'd be over 40% by now...
<thafreak> probably will be by lunch time
<thafreak> hmm...so looks like I might be teaching at KSU again...
<thafreak> CS will finally be getting funds to hire part-timers...
<thafreak> the new "school of digital sciences" doesn't have enough electives I guess
<dniMretsaM> "school of digital sciences"? lol
<thafreak> Yes
<thafreak> don't laugh
<thafreak> it's the hottest thing...
<thafreak> it's like all things tech mashed together into a separate school
<thafreak> you can get a masters degree in digital sciences
<thafreak> the classes come from like 5 or 6 different areas including the school of technology, management info sys, computer science, educational tech, and the knowledge management stuff from the library people
<dniMretsaM> gee
<thafreak> had i to do it all over, I may have gone for a MS in digital sciences instead of computer science
<dniMretsaM> geez*
<thafreak> yeah...you can kind of make your own program too
<dniMretsaM> I'm planning on a bachelors in CS (or software development) and a masters in software engineering
<thafreak> there are concentrations like networking and some business buzzword that all the big IT companies (oracle, etc) are hot for
<dniMretsaM> buzzwords. ugh
<thafreak> i forget...look on www.kent.edu for digital sciences if you really care :)
<thafreak> yeah...but these are the really high paying job type buzzwords
<thafreak> which is what incoming freshman want to hear
<dniMretsaM> I'm not really interested in going to Kent
<dniMretsaM> well, really-high
<dniMretsaM> -paying-job buzzwords ftw
<thafreak> haha, don't worry, you won't offend me
<thafreak> I'd probably not go to kent either
<thafreak> shh...don't tell anyone I said that....
<thafreak> I'm supposed to be an "ambassador of good will"...lol
<dniMretsaM> yeah, that'll happen
<dniMretsaM> lol
<thafreak> I'd probably not go anywhere in NEO though
<thafreak> maybe case....but probably only because I know nothing of their CS program
<thafreak> if I actually met their profs, I may not even say them :)
<dniMretsaM> I want to go to a Christian college, a lot of which are in the south.
<dniMretsaM> I thought about carnegie mellon, but it's too expensive
<dzho> also, not so Christian
<dniMretsaM> true
<dniMretsaM> that was the about the only non-Christian college I seriously considered
<dzho> they probably accept evolution, and that the earth is old and stuff ;)
<dniMretsaM> I'm sure they do
<dzho> well, most of 'em.  You get your outliers in every crowd.
<dniMretsaM> indeed
<dniMretsaM> the meeting is next Thursday at 20:00, right?
<gilbert> paultag: not sure if you're watching -devel, but old foggies hit my enrage timer
<paultag> gilbert: I am, and I've been keeping up with your emails
<paultag> gilbert: although, I sent bartm ragey emails because of his subject line nonsense
<paultag> I love this flame :)
<gilbert> paultag: yeah, that was kind of rediculous
<paultag> gilbert: I sent mail with the subject of Re: [SUMMARY/PROPOSAL] Orphaning another maintainer's packages - don't change the subject line for every reply plox
<paultag> and every time he started a new one I just posted him back saying "stop"
<gilbert> haha, nice :)
<gilbert> yeah, i found my inbox overload with that crap this morning
<paultag> totally.
<gilbert> so am i crazy to keep fighting?
<paultag> gilbert: no way.
<gilbert> cool
<gilbert> anyway, i was pretty pissed on the last message, but erased a lot to keep it toned down...but that last paragraph is still pretty pointy
<paultag> I don't know with whom I agree, ubt it's way too complecated as is
<paultag> gilbert: yeah totally.
<paultag> gilbert: you were in control
<paultag> seemed fine to mee
<paultag> (put up or shut up sorta thing, which is fine)
<gilbert> well, i'm effectively saying "old foggies stop trying to control everything"
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-10-27
<gilbert> although i'm kinda old myself being in my 30s :o
<paultag> Nahhh :)
<gilbert> well, anyway fun times fanning the flames :)
<paultag> totally :)
<gilbert> lots of bigger ones on -devel lately.  i wonder if its more likely once people get cooped up during fall and winter?
<paultag> yeah, I bet
<paultag> we should run stats on that
<gilbert> would be pretty subjective unless you just counted # of messages per thread
<paultag> I mean, overall trends
<gilbert> true
<gilbert> could be more evidence supporting the declining bug #s blogs
<paultag> hehehe :)
<gilbert> interesting to see whether discussion is declining as well.  i'm pretty sure it is
<gilbert> less flames may be percieved as good, but it also means less passion in the project
<paultag> mmm.
<gilbert> paultag: see steve's latest message?
<paultag> gilbert: yeah :/
<gilbert> about as mindless and insulting as it could have been
<paultag> he's been pretty aggressive on this thread
<gilbert> do you know the quote about resorting to insult when you've lost an argument?
<gilbert> found it “Insults are the last resort of an argument lost.” - anonymous
<gilbert> would that be too much?
<paultag> hurm
<paultag> gilbert: just looking over a collection of my favorates for a better one
<paultag> Learned conversation is either the affectation of the ignorant or the profession of the mentally unemployed.
<paultag> (oscar wilde, the critic as artist)
<paultag> It is only the intellectually lost who ever argue.
<paultag> (oscar wilde, picture of drian gray)
<paultag> those are pretty nasty
<paultag> gilbert: ^
<paultag> hugely awesome of you.
<gilbert> ?
<paultag> Erm
<paultag> -ECHAN
<paultag> fucking LAG
<gilbert> this is what im going to say: Anyway, deployment of an abusive ad hominem is generally seen as a concession of the argument to the opposing side of the discussion, so I think that puts a rather sour note and an end to this particular unproductive sub-thread.
<paultag> slick.
<paultag> I still like witty insults
<gilbert> done :)
<paultag> but that's classy :)
<paultag> great :)
 * paultag watches his inbox
<gilbert> hehe :)
<paultag> oop, mail cleared
<paultag> oh man
<paultag> even worked in your PhD
<paultag> nice.
<gilbert> yep!
<gilbert> i'm sure he'll have something just as mindeless and insulting in the next 15 minutes :(
<paultag> yep :)
<gilbert> uh, new message
<gilbert> oh, not directed at me
<paultag> :D
<gilbert> ugh, but it is again mindless droning.  i don't think he spends time considering things that are not the way they always were...or old foggieness
<gilbert> anyway, enough emails tonight, i have real work to do...
<paultag> bleh
 * paultag hugs gilbert 
<paultag> rock on brother-man.
<gilbert> thanks paultag :)
<paultag> :)
<paultag> gilbert: like your latest post
<paultag> gilbert: for Ubuntu, there's something called the "Patch Pilot" who handles patches submited during their time of duty
<paultag> gilbert: it's not as easy with Debian (maintainers, etc), but I always loved the idea
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-10-28
<canthus13> Does EXT4 have a way to see who has accessed a file?
<gilbert> paultag: :)
<paultag> gilbert: ♥
<paultag> We loved your reply :)
<gilbert> thought u might ;)
<paultag> I did, totally :)
<gilbert> anyway, i just felt that complaint was totally silly, so i made a totally silly but poignant reply
<paultag> gilbert: totally agree, I loved the reply a lot :)
<paultag> arno called us "cute"
<gilbert> haha
<gilbert> i've actually been kind of a thorn in arno's side on the orphaning issue
<paultag> well, you're not as bad as others
<paultag> and I think your comments have been constructive
<paultag> so not a problem
<gilbert> well, yeah i do try to always be positive/constructive
<paultag> totally
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-10-22
<skellat> belkinsa: Can't make any of the meeting dates anymore?
<belkinsa> Hmm?  I can make it to all
<skellat> Okay...you don't show up on the Doodle poll anymore.  I had an e-mail that said you deleted your responses earlier today.
<belkinsa> WTF, I so didn't delete them.
<skellat> Time stamped 7:58 AM
<skellat> Who knows
<belkinsa> Doodle and their ideas of who can do what
<skellat> Yeah, the Damien Calloway entry also disappeared at the same timestamp in my inbox this morning
<belkinsa> I saw when I went back to it
<belkinsa> Thanks for pointing that out
<skellat> I gotta leave it sit until the drop-dead mark point tomorrow night but currently we're looking at November 9th at 8 PM.
<belkinsa> I'm cool with that
<skellat> If more responses flood in during the time remaining, that may change
<belkinsa> I would suggest you to e-mail Damien Calloway about someone deleted his response on the the Doodle poll.
<belkinsa> skellat, that was me who just changed my options.  I created an account to protect what I have said.
<skellat> belkinsa: Cool.  Already got the e-mail pingback from Doodle
<belkinsa> I figured, but I wanted to explain it if you didn't understand
<skellat> :-)
<skellat> I only helped move 2,700 pounds of trash at the garbage dump today.  I may be tired but not too, too tired.
<skellat> Here's the initial meeting agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam/MeetingAgenda2013-11
<jenni> [ OhioTeam/MeetingAgenda2013-11 - Ubuntu Wiki ] - https://j.mp/1h2pzsJ
<belkinsa> Thanks.
<Unit193> paultag: I take it you don't know Julien Valroff?
<paultag> Unit193: not sure; should I?
<Unit193> He's a DM, figure you at least know of almost everyone but with my luck I'd find the 3 you don't. :P
<paultag> Unit193: :)
<Unit193> He does gsimplecal an a couple others, but not online here or at OFTC.
<paultag> I'll keep an eye out :)
<Unit193> It's nothing major, made a patch for gsimplecal that helps me and would be nice to get it in, for myself or others, but I think not likely.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-10-23
 * skellat is not amused at the thought of Lake Effect Snow already.  I want a white, snowy Christmas...not a white, snowy Halloween...
<Unit193> Snow! :D
<skellat> Unit193: Of which I stand a stronger likelihood of seeing in the next 24 hours than you do
<Unit193> Yeeeeeeep.
<Unit193> Temp: 39 F (4 C) ~ Overcast ~ Windchill: 37 F (3 C) ~ Humidity: 79% ~ Observed: Tue 22, 22:52
<skellat> Unit193: Upper air mass needs to cool to 35 F for the precipitation to crystallize properly to form snowflakes
<Unit193> Sure, just pointing out it's getting colder and closer. :D
<skellat> Yeah
<skellat> Unit193: Any thoughts on the draft verification application?
<Unit193> Wouldn't it be better to link to the dynamic page and leave out the static screenshot?
<Unit193> 10 active members, not Ubuntu members I'd presume?
<skellat> We have 5 Ubuntu Members.
<skellat> Where are you getting the 10 from?
<skellat> There is the direct/indirect thing caused by the ~ubuntu-us-ohio-ne group that may or may not be nuked in the near term due to internal machinations in LoCo Council
<skellat> That's where the numbers deviate a little because LP double-counts people present in both sets
<skellat> So when you go to ~ubuntu-us-ohio it shows 99 members...it double counts the people who present in both ~ubuntu-us-ohio and ~ubuntu-us-ohio-ne which is a subordinate member group
<Unit193> "Ubuntu Ohio will return to leadership by a council once there are at least ten active Ubuntu Members within this social community."
<skellat> Oh
<skellat> That line
<skellat> Yep
<skellat> You have to be an Ubuntu Member now to be able to request any resources
<skellat> So
<skellat> If we were to restaff the Council right this minute...it would be you, me, and jrgifford
<skellat> Someone who is an Ubuntu Member could lead in theory but they'd be locked out of the process of requesting any support from the Community Support Budget
<skellat> We're the first LoCo to have done so
<skellat> Which we had to do to make sure UbuCon at OLF still happened
<skellat> s/Someone who is an Ubuntu Member could lead in theory but they'd be locked out of the process of requesting any support from the Community Support Budget/Someone who is NOT an Ubuntu Member could lead in theory but they'd be locked out of the process of requesting any support from the Community Support Budget/
<jenni> skellat meant to say: Someone who is NOT an Ubuntu Member could lead in theory but they'd be locked out of the process of requesting any support from the Community Support Budget
<Unit193> But why 10 Ubuntu Members?  If we had a 3 person council and us three on it, but 20 non-"Ubuntu member" members...
<skellat> :-) It is rather open for discussion.  Ten sounded like a good number when I was writing initially.
<skellat> That's part of why we've got the meeting coming up to discuss the application and edits to make to it
<Unit193> Heck, that's a small part, I personally wouldn't even require the council member be an "Ubuntu Member", but would recommend that person try for it after a time.  Of course one of them would have to be, though.
<skellat> Like I said, LoCo Council guidelines don't require it at all.  It is only truly necessary when you need to ask for help from Jono's Community Budget.  Rather than leave it as an implied matter, I prefer to leave it as explicit
<skellat> Plus the last three LoCo verifications we just did had an Ubuntu Member leading each LoCo (California, Australia, Pennsylvania)
<skellat> With the state that OLF was in this last round...we'll likely need to ask for help from Jono's Community Budget again in the future.  So far we're the first and only LoCo to have drawn on it.
<skellat> I do wish we'd scap the term "Ubuntu Member" and just put "Knight"/"Dame" in its place
<Unit193> Erm...
<skellat> :-)
<skellat> We don't have to go that extreme but you catch my drift
<skellat> It is a wiki and things are negotiable.  The meeting will be a chance to talk about the draft, edit it, and then I can get it scheduled for consideration by LoCo Council.  If we want there can be an IRC meeting of LoCo Council that we could all attend on the Third Tuesday of November or I can handle it privately via closed LP bug traffic.
<Unit193> Well, only thing is just the 10 Ubuntu Member requirement.
<skellat> We can go for 5 then but we'd have to figure out where the 2 unreachables are
<skellat> If they're actually still around, great
<skellat> If not, we need to figure out what to do with their digital ghosts
 * skellat disappears to deal with real world matters
<jrgifford> skellat: right. We are smaller. :(
<jrgifford> Digital ghosts sounds like a really cheesy horror story.
<belkinsa> skellat do we have a official date and time for the meeting?
<skellat> Ooops
<skellat> Been busy with family matters today
<belkinsa> It's cool.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | Check us out at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ | MEETING: Saturday, November 9, 2013.  8 PM.  This channel.  Agenda at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam/MeetingAgenda2013-11
<skellat> belkinsa: Better?
<belkinsa> Yup, thank you
<skellat> And e-mailed
<belkinsa> Thanks again
 * skellat heads off to handle other things in the house
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-10-24
<skellat> Well, this should get interesting: http://forecast.weather.gov/showsigwx.php?warnzone=OHZ089&warncounty=OHC007&firewxzone=OHZ089&local_place1=Edgewood+OH&product1=Short+Term+Forecast#.UmiMjq7FBBw
<jenni> [ National Weather Service Watch Warning Advisory Summary ] - https://j.mp/17KkIVQ
<yano> .nws Ashtabula, Ohio
<jenni> FREEZE !WARNING! issued October 23 at 7:24PM EDT until October 24 at 10:00AM EDT by NWS
<jenni> Complete weather watches, warnings, and advisories for Ashtabula, Ohio, available here: http://alerts.weather.gov/cap/wwaatmget.php?x=OHC007&amp;y=1' -- You may also PM the bot to get the full list.
<Unit193> Also in ##weather-us-oh
<skellat> yano: The bad thing is there is Ashtabula Inland & Ashtabula Lakeshore.  The Ashtabula Township subdivision is split between the two.  I'm in the Lakeshore half which isn't under the warning.
<yano> yea, the .nws only handles either County, State pairs or ZIP Codes
<yano> Unit193: yup!
<skellat> Cleveland-area media get goofy when they try to illuminate the map as they just light up the whole county.  The Ashtabula Lakeshore zone is about 30 miles by 4 miles in size
<skellat> Western boundary to Eastern boundary of county but only north of a straight line roughly a hair north, so to say, of I-90
<yano> ah
<skellat> Generally I'm considered too close to the lake for the really bad lake effect snow in this zone...my aunt's farm in the Inland zone is in the prime territory to get dumped on
<Unit193> Should remove +c :(
<skellat> Unit193: Hunh?
<Unit193> Yey!  Hit wind chill of 31F!
<skellat> With luck we don't get black ice and have an idiot driver around here take out a pole
<skellat> The number of automobile crashes has been rising recently
<skellat> Disturbingly rising
<skellat> Well...if that happens...I'll fall off IRC and the UPS alarm will wake me up
 * skellat disappears
<Unit193> Well, he did disappear.
<jrgifford> Well, its snow here
<jrgifford> And 32°
<jrgifford> Darn. That puts a wrench in my plans to bike into work today, nobody will know how to drive.
<jrgifford> Skellat: how's the snow doing up there?
<jrgifford> And we just lost power.
<jrgifford> Yay.
<skellat> jrgifford: No snow on the ground here at the moment
<jrgifford> Really? Is not a lot here in Cleveland, but it's enough to make every driver on the road act insane.
<skellat> There might have been a candy-coating dusting earlier but now...bupkis
<paultag> Less than bupkis!
<paultag> what Bupkis keeps for lint in its pocket!
<skellat> Thanks paultag
<paultag> No one? frasier?
<paultag> bah, kids these days
 * skellat is being summoned to handle animal wrangling
<thafreak> so THAT'S where the snow was...
<thafreak> kept seeing people driving towards akron and kent with snow on their cars...
<thafreak> it was very confusing
<belkinsa> skellat, you had a great opening talk for OLF.
<belkinsa> Sorry for being out context there, I started to listen to the talks from OLF 2013.
<Unit193> Hah, now we're getting some. :P
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-10-25
<jrgifford> paultag: around for a second?
<paultag> yeah
<paultag> wrist deep in code, but here
<jrgifford> let me know when you have a minute then, it isn't urgent.
<paultag> jrgifford: I can talk
<jrgifford> k
<paultag> just might be mildly laggy
<paultag> but no more than usual
<canthus13> paultag: You just lost THE GAME.
<paultag> DIIIIIIIICKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
 * canthus13 needs a plugin for irssi to filter THE GAME.
<Unit193> /topic THE GAM, YOU LOST IT.
<canthus13> Unit193: ...so now I'm an amputee?
<Unit193> Got to get around people filtering. :D
<canthus13> heh.
<belkinsa> WTF with the game thing?
<Unit193> Something they like to do to each other.
<belkinsa> I figured.
<canthus13> belkinsa: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Game_(mind_game)
<jenni> [ The Game (mind game) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ] - https://j.mp/NUsgzw
<belkinsa> I remember doing that one with THE game too.
<Unit193> There was a great pic I don't know where it is now. :P
<skellat> belkinsa, Unit193, canthus13, paultag: Here ya go -- http://xkcd.com/391/
<jenni> [ xkcd: Anti-Mindvirus ] - https://j.mp/v8t8Zr
<belkinsa> lol!
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-10-26
<Unit193> Hrm, not the one I was thinking.
<canthus13> paultag: I just realized you look an awful lot like Patrick Cote...
<dzho> maybe a little?
<canthus13> from some angles.  (A very out-of-shape Patrick Cote...)
<Unit193> Hah.
<Zardoc54> Anyone online?
<Unit193> Nope.
<Zardoc54> :)
<Zardoc54> Anyone here in the Dayton area?
<Unit193> Couple close, but more towards Cincy.
<Zardoc54> I am new to Ubuntu and looking for sources of help and info.
<Unit193> You always have the typical places, forum, askubuntu, #ubuntu,etc.  Cool, what'd you switch from?
<Zardoc54> WinXP
<Unit193> Yeah, that ones getting to it's end of life, could be fun for sure.
<Zardoc54> My only problem with Linux is you can't play Warcraft with it  :(
<belkinsa> Unit193, where near Cincy?
<Unit193> belkinsa: Well there was you and another person.
<belkinsa> I think that person moved or is inactive now
<Unit193> The group is inactive. :P
<belkinsa> Yeah and it's sad
<belkinsa> Though some day it will get active again.
<Unit193> The whole idea is going away, so maybe not.
<belkinsa> Do you know if it's happening in other LoCo's?
<Unit193> Sure.
<belkinsa> Do you know how they are dealing with it?
<wrl_> I do have a question about filing a bug report for the upgrade attempt from 13.04 to 13.10 and can't seem to find anyone on more than a half dozen ubuntu forums to discuss that matter with.
<belkinsa> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs look at this and please ask in #ubuntu, they are the support folks.
<jenni> [ ReportingBugs - Community Ubuntu Documentation ] - https://j.mp/1auIGbX
<wrl_> ok
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-10-21
<paultag> jrgifford: that's right
<PCLine_> Hello
<PCLine_> everyone
<Unit193> Howdy.
<jrgifford> paultag: how well does that work?
<paultag> jrgifford: I just deployed 3 times :)
<paultag> this morning
<paultag> jrgifford: I'm liking it. I turn out to be using it the right way, which means everything is happy :)
<paultag> the stock ansible stuff with docker is fucked beyond belief
<paultag> but yeah
<paultag> great if you use it right
<paultag> systemd supervising docker containers turns out to be great
<dzho> so, is docker self-hosting yet?
<dzho> because I think we need more layers to program
<thafreak> dzho: i saw a talk at case given by a google employee
<thafreak> google i guess puts containers in containers in containers on vms in containers
<thafreak> so...yeah
<skellat> Well, at least we've got water back at home after the water main was broken earlier today.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-10-22
<andygraybeal__> i got a phone interview
<andygraybeal__> shit
<andygraybeal__> this is awesome
<andygraybeal__> i've never had a phone interview
<andygraybeal__> i'm quite deaf... i don't know how i will handle this.
<andygraybeal__> i should explain to them that i am hard of hearing.. it's a matter of fact.
<belkinsa> You should and good luck
<andygraybeal__> thanks belkinsa
<andygraybeal__> yea, the state of ohio considers me disabled because of it.  i'm not on disability though
<yano> andygraybeal__: good luck!
<andygraybeal__> yano thank you!!!!
<andygraybeal__> sadly i'm sure i'm not qualified.
<andygraybeal__>  and due to my hearing, we're going to use skype and not the phone!! yay.
<yano> aww
<yano> ooh that's a plus :)
<andygraybeal__> yea, honestly yano, their application pool must suck
<andygraybeal__> don't tell anyone though
<yano> try to go into the interview with positive thoughts :)
<andygraybeal__> oh i will.
<yano> well
<andygraybeal__> i'm going to work hard outside today and i will feel very good tomorrow
<yano> maybe we should take this convo elsewhere
<yano> this channel is publicly logged
<dzho> heh
<andygraybeal__> :)
<andygraybeal__> now i'm paranoid.. but anyway.  i just can't imagine i'm the most qualified, that is all.
<dzho> andygraybeal__: imposter syndrome is a real thing
<dzho> sort of the opposite of Dunning-Kruger
<andygraybeal__> thakns for the kind words
<andygraybeal__> i've read about the imposter syndrome before
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Ubuntu Ohio via IRC | General Technical Support is **NOT** offered here. | Severe Weather Alerts in ##weather-us-oh | Verified until 2015-11-19 | Virtual Release Party in #ubuntu-release-party
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-10-23
<skellat> And yes folks, we're going to go with the virtual release party over in #ubuntu-release-party since far too many LoCos planet-wide have been quiet about this release
<belkinsa> When? Today?
 * belkinsa checks
<belkinsa> Yup, it's today.
<dzho> oh, there's a release?
<belkinsa> dzho, yup, 14.10 is released today, but not out yet
<dzho> belkinsa: a friend who works for Canonical was razzing me today about this http://zgp.org/pipermail/linux-elitists/2004-December/010723.html
<jenni> [ {Spam?} Re: [linux-elitists] Ubuntu Love ] - https://j.mp/1tfMeKr
<andygraybeal__> that's quite some time ago
<andygraybeal__> :)
<dzho> well, I can still sort of remember it, at least.
<dzho> I didn't really delve into it much until around 6.06
<andygraybeal__> haha
<belkinsa> andygraybeal__, how was your interview?
<andygraybeal__> it happens in an hour and i'm trying to work on my confidence
<belkinsa> Ah.  Maybe we all can help you
<andygraybeal__> aah... thank you :)
<andygraybeal__> i have little experience with interviews, so this is good overall.
<andygraybeal__> last interview i had was 10 years ago,
<andygraybeal__> it's the most uncomfortable i can be ... i assure you.
<belkinsa> Mine was five months ago
<andygraybeal__> they asked me about protocols and tcp/ip stack.. and i was all a flutter and i still got the job... i don't remember tcp/ip stack or any of that stuff anymore :)
<belkinsa> And it's only like my fourth one, so yeah, I'm like you.
<andygraybeal__> i just want to be like.. give me the job, i'm awesome.. i use google and tons of resources and i got this :)
<andygraybeal__> 7 layers what?
<andygraybeal__> i feel like being totaly irrational right now because of my nerves and i'm supposd to be a cool cat.
<belkinsa> Take a few big breathes and close you eyes and relax
<belkinsa> You will do fine
 * belkinsa sends positive energy to andygraybeal__ 
<andygraybeal__> haha thank you :)
<belkinsa> Not aproblem
<andygraybeal__> yea, this is a weeder interview... over skype.. they probably got 50 applicants they just want to get through quickly and narrow it down to 10... i can't htink about such things or i go insane.
<belkinsa> I had one over skype and I had to do it on campus in a public place with the speakers on since it doesn't work well on the andriod.
<andygraybeal__> seriously though.. i'm like ldap bitches..single-sign-on holla.
<andygraybeal__> oh man....
<andygraybeal__> that sounds pretty bad
<belkinsa> It was, but luckily I had only the sound on not the video.
<andygraybeal__> yea cool.. i'm wondering if i should do video or just sound.
<andygraybeal__> i got a collared shirt on just in case
<belkinsa> It's up to you.
<andygraybeal__> my lady is home early bbiab to see what is up
<belkinsa> See ya.
<belkinsa> And good luck
<andygraybeal__> thanks man
<andygraybeal__> yea.. i'm back i'm gonna go over the position description again
<andygraybeal__> hey.. this is totally off topic but this is what i did yesterday by hand (no powered engines or anything) --- >  http://i.imgur.com/s6inKd5.jpg
<andygraybeal__> diggin up the sod and gonna plant some wheat
<andygraybeal__> it's almost halfway done.
<andygraybeal__> i'll have a nice wheat plot, then i'll plant clover, then some beans, and then corn, then back to wheat.  i'm excited for it.
<andygraybeal__> i'm gonna hand thresh and winnow.. just  like the old days
<andygraybeal__> i'm kind of a luddite i guess.. but not really.
<andygraybeal__> i just don't like the smell or the sound of machines.
<andygraybeal__> and i can use the excersize
<andygraybeal__> they funny thing is there are no like... technical job specifics...that most tech job descriptions have.
<andygraybeal__> document current identity and access management, monitor resources to ensure proper provisioning, train and present other memebers of the university about identity management and security.
<andygraybeal__> that is what it comes down to.
<andygraybeal__> sounds like they have a single-sign-on problem and need someone to solve it.
<andygraybeal__> err.. help solve it.
<andygraybeal__> eh 20 minutes till.
<Unit193> It's released.
<belkinsa> \o.
<belkinsa> skellat, this maybe to personal but what plan do you have with fastmail?
<skellat> Antiquey "Member" plan that has no spam filtering
<skellat> That's why I don't acknowledge that that address is usable anymore and have it forwarded to Y! instead
<skellat> Eventually it will go away after I find every single log-in that was ever tied to it over the course of ten years
<skellat> The old "Member" plans haven't been offered for over 3-4 years now, I think
<belkinsa> I see, I was thinking about paying 160 for five years for the 15 GB plan so I can the cal because I want to move away from that giant octopus called Google.
<belkinsa> Unless there is some free service for that and has a Andriod client.
<andygraybeal__> uhg i hate interviews... i think i'm going to write out some of the answers with more meaning in an email :(   they didn't ask any technical questions, just general mood and atmosphere kind of things.
<andygraybeal__> okay thank you belkinsa for your help :)
<belkinsa> I upgraded both of my computers withno problems and that's a first
<andygraybeal__> nice
<andygraybeal__> so the 14.10?
<andygraybeal__> err.. to the 14.10?
<Unit193> Yep, Xubuntu 14.10 is out, been running it for a while now.
<yano> what is the proper way to upgrade via the command line? %s/old_name/new_name/g in sources.list?
<Unit193> sudo do-release-upgrade
<yano> i get "No new release found"
<yano> » cat /etc/issue
<yano> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<Unit193> You can flip in a -d if you want.  Have you set it to only check for LTS releases?
<Unit193> /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<yano> ah, it is only checking for LTS, damn
<Unit193> There's your problem
<yano> odd, is that suppose to be default behaviour on lts installations?
<Unit193> Yes.
<yano> ah
<yano> yay, there we go
<Unit193> do-release-upgrade does a little cleaning up that's handy, the sed method doesn't.  I've used both though.
<yano> ah, good to know
<yano> i'm just glad i don't need to use a gui to do this on my one vm
<yano> i haven't used ubuntu in a little while
<yano> i was using mint up until a few months ago
<Unit193> Ewww. :P
<yano> heh
<Unit193> But hey, I guess if it works for you, whatever works.
<yano> yea
<yano> now i'm using ubuntu and lubuntu for a vm
<yano> ubuntuception
<Unit193> Mmmm, alright, so that is Mainbuntu too.
<yano> hm?
<yano> ubuntu is my host os too
<Unit193> So Mint, that'd be Cinnamon?
<yano> yea
<yano> but i run awesomewm
<yano> so whatever the default UX is i just switch it to awesomewm
<Unit193> Nooo, i3 is the hip one! :P
<yano> meh!
<Unit193> Not sure if I'm going to stick with the LTS on the remaining two or not...
<dzho> lts ftw
<dzho> haha "mainbuntu"
<Unit193> Term used in the Xubuntu community, or has been several times.
<dzho> good to know
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Ubuntu Ohio via IRC | General Technical Support is **NOT** offered here. | Severe Weather Alerts in ##weather-us-oh | Verified until 2015-11-19 | Vivid Vervet Activity Planning -- Start Thinking of Ideas
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-10-24
<PCLine_> Hello great People of Ohio
<belkinsa> o/ PCLine_, happy belated release day
<PCLine_> Ouch I must have missed it.
<belkinsa> It was yersday
<PCLine_> and hello right back at you.
<belkinsa> http://ubuntusense.com/2014/10/23/ubuntu-14-10/ if you need a read
<jenni> [ Ubuntu 14.10 | The Ubuntu Sense ] - https://j.mp/1sjlVMY
<PCLine_> Is that why I had to do a apt-get dist-update on my system?
<belkinsa> Or a do-release something
<belkinsa> yeah, but it's to you
<PCLine_> Sorry.... it was   apt-get dist-upgrade
<PCLine_> I have never see or heard of Do-Release before.
<belkinsa> Me either until someone told me of it
<PCLine_> I am adding it to my How2: Update Ubuntu page.
<belkinsa> It seems to be a server command based on this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseNotes
<jenni> [ UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseNotes - Ubuntu Wiki ] - https://j.mp/1sjmwOF
<belkinsa> But it worked for desktop
<PCLine_> I am running without a Desktop.
<PCLine_> so that will work for me.
<PCLine_> and I am looking at the link.
<PCLine_> note to self..Make sure I backup both computers tomorrow.
<PCLine_> I am glad I took the time to load VirtualPC and tried Ubuntu on one of them.
<PCLine_> I think I have the wrong timeZone setup.
<PCLine_> How can I set the zone to Ohio  ?
<belkinsa> There was an update the day before the release day
<belkinsa> You can do New York, New York, it shoudl work.
<PCLine_> When I updated it said I needed to change it to something different.  I think it is New York
<PCLine_> I am updating my last system.  I am sure I will get the message again.
<belkinsa> Or try to freshly install.
<PCLine_> Ouch
<belkinsa> Keep in mind that upgrades could fail on you. They have before this upgrade for me,
<PCLine_> I have taken notes and installed several systems now but I am hoping I dont have to do that.
<belkinsa> Well, if you done that, then you might not have the problems.
<belkinsa> s/the/
<jenni> belkinsa meant to say: Well, if you done that, n you might not have the problems.
<belkinsa> Nevermind,
<belkinsa> That was a epic fial.
<belkinsa> s/fial/fail
 * belkinsa *SLAPS jenni*
<Unit193> Helps to do it wrong.
<Unit193> s/wrong/right/
<jenni> Unit193 meant to say: Helps to do it right.
<PCLine_> The good thing about a Failure....I have a 16Gb file I copy and I am back to 3 weeks ago :)
<belkinsa> s/fial/fail/
<jenni> belkinsa meant to say: That was a epic fail.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-10-25
<PCLine_> I dont know.... I didnt get it this time :)
<PCLine_> .....Utopic Unicorn is the calm before the storm...
<PCLine_> Just a note:  apt-get dist-upgrade didnt upgrade to 14.10
<drkokandy> PCLine - to upgrade from one version of Ubuntu to another, you need to run "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<drkokandy> oh, you're not here
<drkokandy> apt-get dist-upgrade is for Kernel and other sensitive things
<drkokandy> I'll be staying on LTS, though, myself
<skellat> drkokandy: I bumped up as calibre won't backport to trusty due to qt5 dependencies
<skellat> Tried a couple times to do the backport in a PPA and the PPA builder went kaboom
<drkokandy> what version?
<drkokandy> of calibre
<skellat> 2.5
<drkokandy> I used their binary installer to install 2.5 or 2.7 on a machine I'm still running on Precise, and it's worked fine for me
<skellat> I try pretty hard to stay with a packaged version to avoid the sorts of situations seen here: http://curlpipesh.tumblr.com
<jenni> [ curl | sh ] - https://j.mp/1DbUXgP
<drkokandy> lol, that's crazy
<drkokandy> that's not what Calibre would have you do
<drkokandy> but I guess there would still be room for error. Fortunately you don't have to run their exact command if you'd rather read what you've downloaded before installing it
<skellat> Switching gears, are you down in Columbus for OLF?  I'm up in my perch across The Time Line in Ashtabula County this weekend.
<drkokandy> No, didn't make it this year. I've had a crazy month, so this is actually the first weekend I don't have a full, busy weekend out of town, and I've had chores piling up
<Unit193> To be precise, dist-upgrade will take action that will install and uninstall packages, whereas 'upgrade' will only update existing.
<drkokandy> ah, good to know Unit193. I never knew the real difference, just noticed that dist-upgrade was usually for important stuff
<Unit193> Right, because you can't update linux-image-generic without pulling in a new package.
<Unit193> Or, 'apt full-upgrade' as it is now.
<skellat> Hunh: http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2014-10-24/you-can-t-cure-ebola-with-money
<jenni> [ You Can't Cure Ebola With Money - Bloomberg View ] - https://j.mp/ZRtRP2
<PCLine_> What a great day in Ohio.  Hello everyone.
<Unit193> Howdy.  Bit warm now. :P
<PCLine_> hi Unit193
<thafreak> Anyone at OLF doing dinner?
 * skellat is up past The Time Line in Ashtabula County alas
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-10-19
<thafreak> So, I can mark see RMS speak off my bucket list
<thafreak> It was interesting
<thafreak> Don't EVER say the word "open" around him either...
<cyberanger> ouch
 * dzho cringes
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-10-21
<yano> https://i.imgur.com/t6qAhNc.jpg
<dzho>  /win 59
<dzho>  /fail
<yano> http://capslockday.com/
<jenni> [ internetonal caps lock day home page ] - https://j.mp/z06B8p
<yano> http://www.ohiobigfootconference.com/
<jenni> [ Ohio Bigfoot Conference ] - https://j.mp/1W6vnZe
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-10-22
<dzho> irta "ohiobigfootballconference" and thought "uh, ok, what's the big deal?"
<yano> http://capslockday.com/
<jenni> [ internetonal caps lock day home page ] - https://j.mp/z06B8p
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-10-24
<yano> https://vote.franklincountyohio.gov/login.cfm
<jenni> [ Login | Board of Elections ] - https://bit.ly/2enlLIV
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-10-25
<pavlushka> awe yano , all this time I was thinking jenni is some person, but just now noticed that.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-10-26
 * Derath-Srvr yawns
#ubuntu-us-oh 2019-10-24
 * thafreak was actually thinking of going to OLF but dragging feet to register :/
<yano> Election Day (US) is coming up on Tuesday, November 5th, 2019! Find your polling location, sample ballot, or where to vote earlier with info from: https://www.usa.gov/election-day
<jenni> [ Voting in Person on Election Day | USAGov ] - https://bit.ly/2PDbAmL
<smkellat> It is only fair to mention that “early voting” exists and Ohio is one of the most generous states with it.  Lots of municipal matters and tax levies will be on the November 5th ballot across our state.  See:
<smkellat> https://www.sos.state.oh.us/elections/voters/voting-schedule/
<jenni> [ Voting Schedule - Ohio Secretary of State ] - https://bit.ly/2WbjC73
